# connection problems



## stona (Oct 26, 2014)

It seems I can no longer connect to the site using any computers on my home network. It's been a few days now. Nothing has changed at my end. Oh well, phone is not an option I'll bé using much . Cheers. Steve.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 26, 2014)

Try to reset the cache of your net browser. If it doesn't help you may try to switch off and then restart your home modem.


----------



## horseUSA (Oct 26, 2014)

Please try the above suggestion. I will also check on your ip usage and see if it has any blocks. Could you please provide more detail on the connection issue. Does the site just not load, or is there an error page displayed?


----------



## stona (Oct 26, 2014)

I get a web page can't bé displayed message from IE and unable to connect from Firefox. I've reset router, cleared history and flushed DNS cache. There is nothing blocked at router or computers so I'm at a bit of a loss ! Thanks for looking. Steve


----------



## rochie (Oct 26, 2014)

I just heard from Terry, he is also having problems with lots of 404 errors and very slow page loading !


----------



## stona (Oct 27, 2014)

All seems to be working okay today 
Steve


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 27, 2014)

Yeah, I as talking to Terry as well. 404 errors but that might have been a few days back.


----------



## horseUSA (Oct 29, 2014)

Does anyone know if those issue persist?


----------



## Wurger (Oct 29, 2014)

I saw Terry on line. So he managed to get the connection.


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 29, 2014)

Terry's attendance has been spotty in th elats few weeks due to access issues but also due to his arthritis acting up. He's assured me that he'll be "back with a vengeance" when he feels better so until then I can only speculate how much, if any, of his absence is still related to access issues.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 30, 2014)

I have sent him an e-mail. But no reply so far.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cherry blossom (Nov 2, 2014)

I am getting 404 not found errors when I first go to the forum and try to open any thread. I also cannot login by clicking login. I can seem to login by clicking someone's name. I then get sent to the login screen and, after logging in, everything runs OK until, after a few minutes inactivity, I am back in the 404 errors.

Help!!!

Edit: It may be my awful internet connection. The router just reset itself and now I can get into threads. However, the login button is still dead.

ps. I am getting a visit from a BT engineer (my ISP) on Friday, who may help me.


----------



## stona (Nov 4, 2014)

Very slow. Opens electron style eventuaay but unusable


----------



## horseUSA (Nov 4, 2014)

cherry blossom said:


> I am getting 404 not found errors when I first go to the forum and try to open any thread. I also cannot login by clicking login. I can seem to login by clicking someone's name. I then get sent to the login screen and, after logging in, everything runs OK until, after a few minutes inactivity, I am back in the 404 errors.
> 
> Help!!!
> 
> ...



Please let me know if it improves! I just disabled the CDN integration for the server, which appears to be cause some of the bottleneck/slowdowns. I want to say that since not all scripts were able to load the site did not function properly. I will continue to investigate and monitor the performance. As usual thanks for bearing with me and post anything that's out of order.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 4, 2014)

Been trying since around 23.00 hrs (GMT) yesterday to log on. Kept getting the screen showing basic data - no header. When trying to log in, it re-directed me to the same page.
Earlier today, around 11.30 GMT, I got the same, but this time with the header banner, and showing logged in, but still couldn't get anywhere. Eventually got to a forum section, then got a 404 error, which I've been getting regularly for around a week, so gave up.
Just connected again at approx 14.30 hrs, with the 'normal' forum home page showing, and already showing as logged in, and so far, it seems OK.


----------



## stona (Nov 4, 2014)

That ^^^^ sounds similar to what I've been experiencing, though all seems fine now.
Cheers
Steve


----------

